# PT 99 AF Rear Sight



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been told that Taurus no longer has any replacement rear sight parts for the PT 99 AF pistols. If that's true, does anyone around this forumknow if there is a respectable replacement rear sight for these pistols? Thanks for any sugestions offered.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

Since they have a lifetime warranty on the gun (not the owner) if you have the broken sihgt they would have to give you a new slide to fix your problem no?


----------

